# How the incredible Four and I became a family



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

*Sundance *
Went to a cat show and saw this breed for the first time and fell in love! Took awhile to find a breeder with available kittens had to sign a waiting list. This litter was born 7 girls and 1 boy and I wanted a male so I was indeed lucky! Sundance is my crazy boy. He has so much energy he is never still! His coat is so silky and the color is amazing! His goal in life is play, play, play! He is also quite the snuggler. sundance has even made my girl Mischka come out of her shell. When the two boys, him & Linx get started look out cause they will run you down if you are in their way. Even though it took so long and traveled lots of miles to get here He is my wish come true. 
*Linx *
My Linxy boy was from a rescue. Someone abandoned his mom and she gave birth in the shelter. When I went to look for a friend for my Mischka girl he was the only one that came up to me actually crawled up my leg. It was love at first sight! He is an asthmatic kitty who coughed all the time. He is now doing wonderful on the inhaler. We have had no symptoms in months! Paws crossed! He was a little over powering for my girl and they fought constantly. He just wants to play so that is when I got Sundance now I have two crazy active playmates and my house is not a battle zone anymore. I am so proud of how my handsome boy has come around. He is a very vocal boy and lets you know exactly what he expects from you. 
*Mischka *
My girl was a shelter kitty she was found after everyone had left the campus for the summer. Her and my beloved Thai were best buddys and when I lost him to cancer she withdrew and spent most of her time hiding. When I brought Linx home so she would have a pal again she didn't like him and withdrew even more. Then I brought Sundance into the family and she came back to life. Mischka is queen of the house and loves to sit up above all and keep watch on her subjects She is still not as loving as she was with MyThai but is slowly coming around. She no longer hides. My beautiful girl has the softest fur and the gentlest meow.

*Pandia*
Pandia, is 2. She was from a breeder gone bad. She and others were kept in outside cages and not taken very good care of. Winter set in and because of family issues breeder left and Kitty's were unattended. A rescue group was alerted and the came and got them. Poor girl has been caged, starved and unsocialized for the first 15 mos. of her life. I adopted her last January. It has been a long struggle of love and patience to show her she is home now and will never be alone or caged again. She is just recently letting me pet her. I still can not pick her up. She now jumps on the sofa and sits near me sometimes she will hang over my leg. She is certainally teaching me patience!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Sweet. 8)


----------



## Williesmom (Sep 26, 2005)

They all have such sweet stories!! And they are really beautiful babies!!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Incredible trio*

Oh, bless  

seashell


----------



## Perdy_Pepa (Oct 9, 2005)

gorgeous!


----------

